# My Aussie "Ranger"



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I guess now is a good time for a tribute to Ranger my Aussie, My best Friend. Sorry this may be long!

When we got Ranger there was just something about him that I knew he was going to be the one Dog that you always talk about. Ranger at 9 months developed peapole aggression against strangers so severe that many people told me to have him PTS, after talking to many behaviorist and trainers I decided that I would dedicate my time and energy to control his enviroment where he would not get into trouble, For the family Ranger was a perfect dog, lovable protective and you would never know he showed any agression to people, to my cat he was inseperable, they love each other dearly and Ranger would actually let the cat eat from his bowl. When the Divorce came Ranger was there to help me get through it, lots of hugs and his just being there was all I could hope for. Then when financial times and job loss caused me to lose my home, Ranger went with me to an 1 bdrm apartment without even a whimper, as long as he was with me he was fine.
When I found my forever wife/family 2 years ago I was so worried about him taking in the family, to my surprise and delight he accepted my Wife and even became her dog as well, and he accepted my stepson without any hesitation. The agression was still there with strangers but not to them. Then one month he went into a series of grand malsezuires, Blood test came back negative and so we all thought this was a one time thing, then several months later they happened again with each time more severe the the previous one, Ranger would always come to me when they hit, medication did not help and then the worst of the sezuires hit with him having one grandmal sezuire after another for 4 hours straight my vet and me decided enough was enough and it was time to let him rest. He went to the bridge with me by his side and my heart ripped in two. My wife helped me through the pain and when she saw Tex she knew this was the one to mend my heart, as he has, but the special place that Ranger has in my heart will never be filled. Your my bud forever Rest in peace little one.

Jim


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You Ranger For All That You Gave~Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve Bless you for that picture, I had just wiped away my tears when I saw that post, and this made my day.

Jim


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

blacktri99 said:


> Steve Bless you for that picture, I had just wiped away my tears when I saw that post, and this made my day.
> 
> Jim


It's an honor Jim~as I've told everyone that I have done these for, Skyler the Skypup visited me on a secluded Kauai beach one morning and told me that all of his new friends at Rainbow Bridge would like something for their humans to rmember the wonderful times together. After collaborating with Skyler for awhile this is what we came up with. All the background pics I've taken on Kauai~that way we never say goodbye~just Aloha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jim*

Jim:

I just love Aussie's! What a beautiful guy your Ranger was-his story touched by heart and I am so glad for you and Tex that you have each other now.
Ranger might have had a paw in that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your beloved Ranger. I love aussies too and I think them so beautiful. I'm sure than your Ranger is looking over you and so very pleased that you are honoring him by loving another pupper. Bless you and Ranger.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranger was a beautiful boy. I'm so glad you did not give up on him. You were both blessed to find one another.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what A Beautiful Boy He Was, And How Lucky To Have You For His "bud". And I Guess He Figured Your New Wife And Family Were Meant For You. I Am Glad You Yold His Story, It Does Help.*


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ranger was a handsome boy. Aussies especially those with the merle coloring like Ranger are my favorite. 
He was obviously a very intelligent intuitive dog who knew how much you needed your new forever family, and his acceptance of them was his gift of love.

Ranger is the angel on your shoulder, and running free at the bridge over all aggression issues.

Nancy


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Ranger was handsome! rest well Ranger.

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ranger. He was a handsome and sounds like an amazing dog. It is great that you didnt give up on him like everyone wanted. IT was meant to be that he would be with you thru all the tough times. Run free sweet Ranger with all of our pups.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free from pain, play hard with your new friends and sleep softy Ranger


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Ranger. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

They do touch your heart don't they? He will forever touch yours.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Ranger--what a beautiful dog. 

Our thoughts are with you, your family and Ranger, at the bridge.

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Ranger. So sorry for you're loss, run free and without pain!


----------

